# Was sent through an email.



## Reble (Jan 16, 2009)

What Breed of Horse are You?

I am a Mustang

Free Spirited,Tough,Opinionated,Emotional,Tempermental,Energetic,Original,Tenacious,Resourceful

take the quiz:

http://quiz.myyearbook.com/myspace/Animals/2596/


----------



## dgrminis (Jan 16, 2009)

I am a Norwegian Fjord...


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 16, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]I'm an Arbian....[/SIZE]_

Beautiful, Nervous, Athletic, Expressive, Misunderstood, Sensitive, Intelligent, Pure and Proud....


----------



## JourneysEnd (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a Quarter Horse.

I think I was an Arabian when I was younger.


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Jan 16, 2009)

I am an arabian also!


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm an Appaloosa:

Stylish

Stubborn

Humorous

Agile

Courageous

Affectionate

(Yeah, pretty much me...



) Where's the thoroughbred? Hmmmmm.


----------



## SHANA (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a arabian as well.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 16, 2009)

I am a Mustang too


----------



## Marnie (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a Mustang, this is kinda fun.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a Norwegian Fjord. On a similar quiz on Facebook I was a Gypsy Vanner.


----------



## christina_ski (Jan 16, 2009)

Mustang


----------



## minie812 (Jan 16, 2009)

I am a Quarter horse


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 16, 2009)

*Im a mustang all the way



*


----------



## Stef (Jan 16, 2009)

I am a Norwegian Fjord.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jan 16, 2009)

Quarter Horse

"dependable, stoic, calm, forgiving, fast, athletic and frinedly"

interesting. QH is my fave. breed (of large horses!) I own 2, and love thier athleticism and versatility.


----------



## picasso (Jan 16, 2009)

I was an Arabian, too.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jan 16, 2009)

dgrminis said:


> I am a Norwegian Fjord...


i am the same!

christy


----------



## Relic (Jan 16, 2009)

Mustang


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 16, 2009)

MAry, you sure do post things fast...I just sent that one to you! ...well, maybe it was last night






Just sent you another good one on old westerns.

Corinne


----------



## jayne (Jan 16, 2009)

I am a CLYDESDALE, which is funny because I have one!


----------



## Reble (Jan 16, 2009)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> MAry, you sure do post things fast...I just sent that one to you! ...well, maybe it was last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Corinne, I and my family enjoyed it and my emails friends also, I will have to go check out the Old Westerns, just seen you have posted it...

Going to have to watch it a few times...


----------



## Questa (Jan 16, 2009)

hahahahaha.....went I first read that I am a Clydesdale, I was rather insulted...thinking..LARGE, FLAT-FOOTED etc...but then I read the qualities and felt a lot better.

Thanks for sharing...this was fun !


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 16, 2009)

I am also a Clydesdale!


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 16, 2009)

qtrrae said:


> I am also a Clydesdale!



Me too!!!!!

Great quizz..thanks for posting.


----------



## REO (Jan 17, 2009)

*Arabian*

beautiful

nervous

athletic

expressive

misunderstood

sensitive

intelligent

pure

proud


----------



## carlenehorse (Jan 17, 2009)

I am a Clydesdale also.

Carlene


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2009)

Im a shetland pony- mischevious, crafty, fun loving, social, cute, spirited, sophisticated and intelligent.


----------



## Mercysmom (Jan 17, 2009)

Matt73 said:


> I'm an Appaloosa:
> Stylish
> 
> Stubborn
> ...


Yup, Matt, I am an Appy too... but in another quiz I was an Arabian... wish I could find _*that *_quiz....it had much more horsey aspects in it.

I am not an Appy fan but an Appy dear to me was a 28 year old named Snickers at a farm I worked at. He could get out of his stall overnight, raid the hay piles, destroy many bags of shavings and return to his stall, sans his halter as it was down on the floor and he would look at me with very innocent eyes and you could almost hear him say "What, it wasn't me!"

Great thread!

Denise


----------



## Sonya (Jan 17, 2009)

Mustang here as well...thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Ashley (Jan 17, 2009)

Shetland Pony


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 17, 2009)

Shetland Pony.





Mischevious, Crafty, Fun-Loving, Social, Cute, Spirited, Sophisticated, Intelligent


----------



## Fanch (Jan 17, 2009)

Im also a shetland pony!!

Mischevious, Crafty, Fun-Loving, Social, Cute, Spirited, Sophisticated, Intelligent

it actually fits very well!!


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 17, 2009)

I too am a Setland Pony. Fits me well too.


----------



## Alex (Jan 17, 2009)

:winkHmmmm. No one else appears to be a WARMBLOOD, like me


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jan 17, 2009)

This is fun,

I get to be an Arabian

beautiful

nervous

athletic

expressive

misunderstood

sensitive

intelligent

pure

proud

Okay, I can't wait for our Marty to take this one.. so Marty what kind of a horse are you???

Vicky


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Jan 17, 2009)

I'M AN ARABIAN ALSO, GOOD THING AS I THINK THEY ARE AWSOME.


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a Mustang also.

I really wanted to be an Appaloosa they are my favorites.


----------



## wiccanz (Jan 18, 2009)

Arabian ...





I think they are the most beautiful creatures on earth, not sure if I fit that category ...


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 18, 2009)

I am a Arabian


----------



## Gini (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm a *Quarter Horse* ! This was a lot of fun!!


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 18, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Too cute! I'm a Mustang




[/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 18, 2009)

Made me kinda sad, I don't know why. But I'm an Arabian. Never happy are we. I wanted to be a pony or a QH. I'm shy and I HATE it. People mistake me for being stuck up and standoffish and I'm not, it just takes me awhile to warm up to people. I TRY NOT to be that way but you are who you are. TJ


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm a Clydesdale and proud of it. lol. Well, at first I thought, heavy and slow but thats not the description given (whew  ) Plus I see I am in some very good company with other Clydes


----------



## Slinkky (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm a Quarter Horse, too! Looks like I'm in good company


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 19, 2009)

I came out a Warmblood. Do you suppose it has a category of "mule?"


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 19, 2009)

I am also a Mustang.....


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Jan 19, 2009)

Fun I am a Shetland Pony

mischievous, crafty, fun loving social cute, spirited, sophisticated, intelligent


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 20, 2009)

Another CLYDESDALE here!


----------



## willowoodstables (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh so typical...SHETLAND PONY!!!!!!!!


----------



## suz (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm a mustang, too!


----------



## ruffian (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm a Clyde too - hey we almost have enough for a Budweiser team! I'll happily draw a whole wagon full of beer!!


----------



## chandab (Jan 20, 2009)

Taylor Jo said:


> I'm an Arabian. I'm shy and I HATE it. People mistake me for being stuck up and standoffish and I'm not, it just takes me awhile to warm up to people. I TRY NOT to be that way but you are who you are. TJ


I'm an Arabian too, not sure how that happened. But, I am rather shy, and people think I'm stuck up and standoffish too, which sucks.


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 21, 2009)

Today I am an arabian. Ive been different things on these quizes but they are all fun.


----------

